# Strange Attraction to Someone--not sexual, but physical (maybe spiritual)



## onelove1 (Aug 11, 2015)

Hello!

I am happy to read your experience because I had almost the "exact" experience. Just that the gender was reversed. I too had "that look" encounter and feel extremely connected to this person. I almost get disoriented when he is around and ache to be in union with him, but in a spiritual sense. I too felt that 'giant' magnet and an unbreakable bond. I could almost see it when it happened for the first time. For me, the ache was too much to handle and feels like torture. I have learnt to manage it, but wish I did not experience this at all. I do not feel myself (normal). 

I've been trying to figure out what to do with these experiences. Soul family and similar theories helped, but I ache to resolve the mystery. Another theory is that of past life connections, which I believe to be true. But I also believe that the attraction was accidental. I was not supposed to recognize this soul on this physical plane, in the larger scheme of things (universe) and should leave trying to make sense out of it. Though I understand this, I still want to resolve the mystery. 

How did you manage your feelings? I'd like to get some helpful tips.

I'd also like to mention that I am absolutely in love with my husband of many many years and am very loyal to him. I am very happy with my married life. I also believe that this person is happily married. I would not even think of doing anything to disrupt the happiness. I did mention my feelings to my husband and he believes it could be because of a past life. He asked me to meditate on this to resolve, which I tried. My husband thinks I am in control now, and to a large extent I am. But I want to completely close that chapter, or have a better understanding. 

Cheers!


----------



## ScientiaOmnisEst (Oct 2, 2013)

A kind of romantic/emotional attraction, maybe, if you really don't think it's sexual. 

But damn, that sounds beautiful, at least the way you describe it.


----------

